# Pressure/vac test kits



## Dave0846 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey all

Can anyone recommend a good kit to use, there seems to be alot of garbage out there, thanks in advance


----------



## CR888 (Oct 5, 2019)

Mityvac mv8500


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Oct 13, 2019)

I have had a cheap one and a Mityvac. Both did / do a good job!


----------

